# Conectar cable de Antena a la TV  y al TDT a la misma vez ?



## 2Short (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola Buenas Noches a todos,

como veis soy nuevo aqui y ya tengo una duda.

*Problema:*

Tengo una TV de LG con TDT integrado que esta conectado como en todas las casas atravez del cable de la antena que sale de la pared.
Para Reyes me han regalado un TDT de Airis (incl.tarjeta gol tv ). 
Para poder ver ahora gol tv tengo que conectar el cable de la antena directamente al tdt de airis y este conectarlo atravez de scart a la TV.

Existe algun adaptador o hay alguna posibilidad de conectar atravez del cable de la antena el TV y TDT a la misma vez ?

El tdt de airis es un asco y solamente quiero usarlo para ver gol tv. Es decir los programas "normales" lo quiero seguir viendo por el tdt de mi tele y luego cambiar al gol tv del tdt de airis, pero sin que tenga que levantarme cada vez del sofa para cambiar el cable de la antena..
Es decir cuando quiera ver gol tv, cambia la fuente en mi tv y coge la señal del tdt de airis.


Pufff...perdonad por tanto texto, pero quiero dejar claro lo que quiero realizar.
Espero que entendais mi pregunta.

Muchas Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

P.D. Perdonad si no me he explicado bien, pero soy extranjero y no llevo mucho tiempo aqui en españa.


----------



## Kokans (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola 2Short:
Existen en el mercado unos adaptadores en forma de T y con dos cables de antena le puedes dar señal a la TV y al descodificador. seguro que en algun bazar cerca de casa los venden. 
un saludo


----------

